# This will make you do a double take



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not really sure where to post this, since it more weird I decided to post it here, but apparently there is a cat in Mass that has two faces. When I saw the picture I had to do a double take. Here is the link http://www.ksl.com/?sid=17446906&nid=711

I saw this picture on my facebook after I saw the article and it reminded me of Bax and the wonderful relationship he has with his cat. So since we are talking about cats. Here ya go. Lets see what kind of captions you guys can come up with for this photo. (Sorry this is like two posts in one.)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you get that picture of Bax*?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> Lets see what kind of captions you guys can come up with for this photo.


"One more move, and the kitty gets it!"


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

"Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my underground lair. I have gathered here before me the world's deadliest assassins, and yet each of you has failed to kill Austin Powers. That makes me angry. And when Dr. Evil gets angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people DIE!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

"And for each cat you buy we throw in a free machine gun!"


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

"Alright kitty, let's find us some more mice for my head." ~sinister laugh~


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"This will be the last time they call us Pu$$ies!"


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

rotfl Chaser.


----------

